# 10.3.5 (Complete Thread)



## chevy (Jun 30, 2004)

Accroding to macbidouille, 10.3.5 has been seeded. So we'll have at least one more revision before Tiger.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 30, 2004)

With nearly a year before Tiger ships, we will most likely have seveal more revisions. Remember, 10.2 had 8 revisions in it's lifetime. I'm betting we'll at least see 9 for 10.3 before Tiger's release (not counting Security Fixes).


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

any release notes known yet?


----------



## macavenger (Jun 30, 2004)

If anyone posted such things, they would be in violation of their NDA


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 30, 2004)

Strictly for fun, I'm putting my money on 10.3.6 as the final 10.3 release before 10.4.  Any takers?

In addition to 10.3.6, I'll bet we see exactly *three* security updates before 10.4, starting off with a security update for Apache.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll start making up the board for the pool...


----------



## guilly (Jun 30, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> In addition to 10.3.6, I'll bet we see exactly *three* security updates before 10.4, starting off with a security update for Apache.



Ehm... Apache gets security updates constantly. That would be an unfair bet.   

I propose antother bet: we will be loyal Mac users forever until Microsoft buys Apple and installs Windows under the Intel G6 chipsets.   

(Oh my... I think it is too early here in Spain. I'm already missing the point).


----------



## profx (Jul 1, 2004)

apache is due to be updated from 1.3.27 to 1.3.31 i think.  That is the last release that will be made in the 1.3 line of apache webservers - its all version 2 now


----------



## Pengu (Jul 1, 2004)

Does this mean Server Config for OSX Server will finally have a graphical utility to configure apache2?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 1, 2004)

I dunno, but if you want a GUI for Apache 2 right now, it's available:

http://www.serverlogistics.com/apache2.php


----------



## scruffy (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll take up your bet on the security updates - I'll bet that there's five before 10.4 comes out.

Anyone want to speculate on when Apple abandons 10.2 (i.e. stops releasing security updates) the way they've abandoned 10.0 and 10.1?  Which incidentally I think is grossly irresponsible of them...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 1, 2004)

scruffy said:
			
		

> Anyone want to speculate on when Apple abandons 10.2 (i.e. stops releasing security updates) the way they've abandoned 10.0 and 10.1?  Which incidentally I think is grossly irresponsible of them...



...as soon as 10.4 is out, I'm betting...   Seem they only like to support two OSs at once, and since all iterations of Mac OS X have been radically different to an extent, I can see why.

Computers and software (software especially) are no longer things you purchase and use until you feel like upgrading -- the advances in technology come at a quicker pace these days than they did 10 or 15 years ago, and it's becoming more like a subscription rather than an outright purchase.

I'm just fine with that as long as Apple keeps its OS price under $130... I have a feeling that Tiger may cost $150, though... anyone wanna bet on that?!


----------



## Pengu (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok. I meant a graphical util to Configure apache2, not just start and stop it.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm not convinced - for example, when a vulnerability was found in openssh, the patched version was released very shortly after (about two days or so).  Most vendors released security updates for all versions of their OSes, back to approximately the dawn of time, within a week.  All they had to do was compile the updated openssh package for each version, and make it available by whatever software update mechanism they use.

Apple was the slowest of the major vendors to make the update available - took them weeks longer than everyone else.  And even then they only bothered for 10.2 (10.3 wasn't out yet) - 10.0 and 10.1 still have the vulnerable sshd today.


----------



## Randman (Jul 2, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that Tiger may cost $150, though... anyone wanna bet on that?!


Yes. I'll bet you $129 because Apple has already stated that it'll cost $129.  ::ha::


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 2, 2004)

macavenger said:
			
		

> If anyone posted such things, they would be in violation of their NDA


Unless of course you are leon gerold kmiec...


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 2, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Strictly for fun, I'm putting my money on 10.3.6 as the final 10.3 release before 10.4.  Any takers?


Do the proceeds go to Scott for the upkeep of this site?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 2, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I dunno, but if you want a GUI for Apache 2 right now, it's available:
> 
> http://www.serverlogistics.com/apache2.php


They don't have any screenshots... Can you show us what this looks like?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 2, 2004)

Hehe... well, no, actually, because I don't have it installed.  

And no, the proceeds (call 'em what you want, I call 'em WINNINGS!) go to me.  Unless I lose.  Then they go to the winner.  I'll cut Scott a little piece of the pie... this has been a good forum to me; entertaining and thought provoking.  I'll give him 30%.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow... That's barely the cut a coctail waitress in Vegas would expect.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 2, 2004)

Naah, they're happy with 10%  I know!  I'm the cheapest one around!


----------



## Surronded (Jul 3, 2004)

We'll see


----------



## fryke (Jul 3, 2004)

Link, Chevy? I don't see anything like that on macbidouille.com currently, and my ADC source says 'no' so far.


----------



## fryke (Jul 3, 2004)

Ah, found it. They don't say 'ADC', so either they mean internally, or MacBidouille's just wrong.


----------



## macavenger (Jul 3, 2004)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> Unless of course you are leon gerold kmiec...



Ok, call me ignorant, but I'm completely missing the reference...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 3, 2004)

macavenger said:
			
		

> Ok, call me ignorant, but I'm completely missing the reference...



From this thread:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44590


----------



## Freiheit (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Randman, don't forget to include tax and shipping (if appropriate) in your bet.


----------



## DJ Dylan (Jul 6, 2004)

I feel bad for people who have to pay full price for Apple stuff, especially OS X. My school sold Panther for 30 bucks when it was first released, they're going to be selling Tiger for the same price.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 6, 2004)

I agree, but what does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't feel sorry for those who have to pay full price for Mac Software -- they had their chance to get discounts when they were in college/high school (or will get the chance to in the future), and if they didn't go to either of those, then it's their loss.  One day I'll have to pay full price, and instead of being envious of those who get discounts because they're still in school, I'll be glad that I'm not in school anymore and can afford to pay full price.

And yeah, that was way off topic and I guess just helped this thread stray a little more... 

At any rate, I've revised my bets: I'm betting than 10.3.7 is the final 10.3.x release, and that there will be six security updates between now and the release of 10.4.


----------



## jonmichael23 (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't feel sorry for people who have to pay full price either, since OS X is pretty much the only hope for Apple, it is great that they are always striving to improve it. I do however think that after Tiger apple will most likely wait till after Longhorn (if it doesn't take too long ) to see how it compares to OS X in terms of features, stability, etc. So I think Apple might take extra care with 10.5 and it *could* possibly be a major upgrade compared to other 10.x ones. Knowing Apple though this is highly unlikely, we'll probably see 10.5 before Longhorn


----------



## chevy (Jul 7, 2004)

Or MacOS 11 ?

I mean the background technology with UNIX shall remain, but the interface (aqua and metal) is becoming old and boring.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd like to see Apple "condense" their GUI in future releases.  When I first booted into the OS X Public Beta after installing it, I was shocked to see at how... hmm... *big* it was.  Things that took up a fraction of my desktop in OS 9 at the same resolution were now filling most of my screen.

1024x768 was a comfortable resolution to work with under OS 9.  I now have my monitors set to 1280x960 (same monitors I used with OS 8/9), and I still don't feel like I have the same amount of desktop space... even with Finder icons set to 32x32 and the font size set to 10 pt.


----------



## Freiheit (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd like to see Apple revive some long-overdue technologies from OS/2's GUI (like drag and drop fonts and colors - something I've yet to find in any other OS but which made working in OS/2 fantasically easy and powerful all at the same time).  Windows "kind of" has it with their Display > Properties > Appearance settings, but you cannot, for instance, set individual apps/windows to use different fonts the way you could in OS/2.  Heck, I'd be happy just being able to change the default fonts (for menus and toolbars, dialog/sheet text, etc) in OS X.  The zooming capability is handy, but I don't necessarily want to pan-and-scan my desktop just to have fonts show up bigger.

Useful improvements to the system such as these would certainly make it worthwhile to pay full price for the upgrade.  New versions of existing web browsers and chat clients are not (for me) sufficient reason to pay full price for an upgrade.


----------



## fryke (Jul 9, 2004)

Back on topic: Apple has seeded a first 10.3.5 build to developers yesterday. The size (~40 MB) is probably the combined installer's size, not the size of the 10.3.5 update only...


----------



## chevy (Jul 9, 2004)

any leaking info, Fryke ???


----------



## fryke (Jul 9, 2004)

Safari seems a bit unstable according to my sources. A few app crashes. Will probably take a few weeks before release.


----------



## soulseek (Jul 9, 2004)

will be released around the time the new g5s start shippin 

10.3.5 comes with the new dual 2.5 G5s... so expect 10.3.5 by the end of this month


----------



## fryke (Jul 14, 2004)

Sounds reasonable. Btw., I couldn't 'reproduce' the crashiness my sources had with Safari 1.3 in 10.3.5 7M18... My system is still very stable with these builds of 10.3.5 and Safari 1.3.

However: Apple could choose to ship those G5s with a prerelease build of 10.3.5, issuing the combined updater for everyone later...


----------



## Randman (Jul 14, 2004)

Does 10.3.5 come with System Migration?


----------



## fryke (Jul 14, 2004)

Doesn't seem like it. You mean the Setup Assistant that allows for importing another Mac's info, right? That's currently part of new machines, afaik, and will be part of Tiger.


----------



## Randman (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, the new machines are supposed to be having a build of it included, as well as 10.3.5. Unless Apple will be using it on Panther with top-of-the-line Macs and incorporated for all in Tiger.


----------



## fryke (Jul 15, 2004)

Btw.: New PowerMacs ship with 10.3.4 right now. So 10.3.5 is developed independently of that release.


----------



## Randman (Jul 15, 2004)

From MacMinute



> MacFixIt reports that the newly updated Power Mac G5s are the first to include Apple's new "System Migration" feature. "Apple simplicity lets you add a Power Mac G5 to your creative studio without days of downtime configuring a new system," says Apple on its Web site. "The new Mac OS X setup assistant helps you effortlessly move user accounts, system preferences, documents and applications from an old Mac to a new Power Mac G5 -- and the transfer is FireWire fast."



And that made me wonder if it being included solely on top-of-the Macs or if it's being included in 10.3.5 or reaching the masses with Tiger.


----------



## fryke (Jul 16, 2004)

Mac OS X 10.3.5 7M20 has been seeded - http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2004/07/16#20040716_7m20 - a little info can be found at the link.

A little bug: If you had installed Safari 1.3 Developer Beta before installing 7M20, Safari 1.2.3 is restored but doesn't want to run. Reinstalling Safari 1.3 Beta solves the problem.


----------



## MBHockey (Jul 27, 2004)

Just curious if there was any more word on the release of 10.3.5?

Can't wait for Safari 1.3! 

Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Jul 27, 2004)

Safari 1.3 is not part of 10.3.5. Not in the beta builds at least, Safari is a separate package.


----------



## fryke (Jul 27, 2004)

And: No news so far. 7M20 is still the latest build.


----------



## fryke (Jul 27, 2004)

And while we're talking about it... 7M28 is out for ADC Select and Premier members.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jul 28, 2004)

Fryke, how does one become a seed-tester, and what are the benefits to you? Just curious you understand...


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2004)

There are several ways. If you're a student, you can get a 99$ yearly ADC student membership, which grants you access to such builds. If you're not a student, a normal ADC Select account costs 499$ (including 5 Seed Access Keys). You can also just become an ADC member for free, but then you don't get a seed key, just the 'normal' stuff. You can then (don't remember where) apply for a seed-membership, but I don't think Apple really just gives those out. More info: http://connect.apple.com


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

off topic: is there any discount on hardware in that $99 student ADC membership? I know, it is written somewhere, but now that you are still online I gotta ask.


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2004)

Dunno.  Ain't got one of those student accounts... Doesn't the page say something about it?


----------



## MacMuppet (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting. So you have to pay Apple to test their stuff for them? What do you get out of it apart from getting the software a bit earlier with bugs in? Sorry if I haven't understood this properly...

I had thought they might do you a favour, like minor discounts or leasing deals or something - not that that puts me off, didnt expect to get anything out of it really, just a bit surprised that it actually costs to become a one.

I suppose the cost issue cuts out the time-wasters, but can that be much of an issue? Also, what testing do you do? Do you just use the machine normally, or try and break applications, or get a list if things to look at?

Sorry for all the questions, you're the first seed-tester I've "met"....


----------



## macavenger (Jul 28, 2004)

Actually, what it looks like fryke is talking about is not being a seed tester, but signing up as a developer. As a developer, you pay to get pre-release versions of Apple software for the purposes of testing/developing your software to work with them (ok, so perhaps that is not the purpose some/most people sign up with, but that is the intended purpose). As a developer, you also get discounts on hardware/software and the like, I belive. Yes, in the process, you also get to test the Apple software and report bugs to them, but that is not the primary purpose of the program.

The true beta-testing takes place throuigh the Apple Seed program (http://appleseed.apple.com). This is a free program, where you sign up with the sole intent of testing pre-release apple software and trying to track down bugs. There are no incentives to this program, other than the pride of knowing you helped to make sure the best OS remaines the best OS. This is completly seperate from the developer program, only a select few are chosen, and you have to sign and obey a rigourous NDA or you are kicked out of the program. This program is VERY strict about leaks, having even shut down seeds or restricted information given to participants on occasion due to leaks. They are also not accepting new applicants at this time.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

still off topic: Aren't you also getting the gold releases of the new os when you are a paying member?


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2004)

MacMuppet said:
			
		

> Interesting. So you have to pay Apple to test their stuff for them? What do you get out of it apart from getting the software a bit earlier with bugs in? Sorry if I haven't understood this properly...
> 
> Also, what testing do you do? Do you just use the machine normally, or try and break applications, or get a list if things to look at?



To answer the first part (well, it has already been answered a bit), this is not what it's about. Being a developer, you want to test the applications/hardware you develop against future operating system releases. Through ADC you get what you need in order to be fast enough to market with your software/hardware. I'm not a developer myself.

About the second paragraph I quoted: As an ADC Select member, you're free what you want to test. I personally test my 'usual' working environment against new builds of OS X. Backing up is the most important part here, of course. ;-) ... But luckily (knock on wood) nothing bad has happened to me testing OS X builds. The last time I actually lost some work due to a Mac OS beta was 'Harmony' - Mac OS 7.6b3c1. It erased my startup volume. Ever since, of course, I'm doing my backups more regularly.


----------



## Krevinek (Jul 28, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> There are several ways. If you're a student, you can get a 99$ yearly ADC student membership, which grants you access to such builds. If you're not a student, a normal ADC Select account costs 499$ (including 5 Seed Access Keys). You can also just become an ADC member for free, but then you don't get a seed key, just the 'normal' stuff. You can then (don't remember where) apply for a seed-membership, but I don't think Apple really just gives those out. More info: http://connect.apple.com



Actually, student members don't get seeds. We are effectively Mailing Members with a couple extra benefits: getting OS updates when they are publically released on CD, a single-use hardware discount.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2004)

Krevinek said:
			
		

> Actually, student members don't get seeds. We are effectively Mailing Members with a couple extra benefits: getting OS updates when they are publically released on CD, a single-use hardware discount.


How much is that discount?


----------



## MBHockey (Jul 29, 2004)

The student discount is $200 off


just curious:  People have said that 10.3.5 will coincide with the shipping of dual 2.5 G5's, but if you go to the Apple store online, and add a dual 2.5 G5 to your basket, it says shipping in 4-6 weeks


----------



## fryke (Jul 29, 2004)

If you read through this thread, you can also see that 10.3.5 is not directly connected to the dual 2.5 GHz machines, as it seems.


----------



## Krevinek (Jul 29, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> The student discount is $200 off
> 
> 
> just curious:  People have said that 10.3.5 will coincide with the shipping of dual 2.5 G5's, but if you go to the Apple store online, and add a dual 2.5 G5 to your basket, it says shipping in 4-6 weeks


 Actually, the student discount is 20%, just like the other hardware discounts. The only catch is that a student can only use it once.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2004)

I read the discount varies from hardware to hardware. Professional items such as powerbooks and powermacs are higher discounted then the commercial ones such as ibook and iMac.


----------



## Krevinek (Jul 29, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I read the discount varies from hardware to hardware. Professional items such as powerbooks and powermacs are higher discounted then the commercial ones such as ibook and iMac.


 It varies because it is a percentage. 20% of 2000$ is more than 20% of 1000$. The ADC hardware discount is ~20% on the item, and I have not seen the percentage vary (the difference between the programs is the number of ADC hardware discounts you get per year, or in the case of students, one single discount per person). As a student developer who was originally looking into getting a system using the ADC discount before my college job decided I wasn't needed anymore, I checked it out in detail.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 30, 2004)

Checked the situation in germany and the percentage varies from 10-16%. As I mentioned above, there is a higher discount on poweritems. This is not fair. Not that we need to pay 99, which is $122, we also get less discount. X( pfffff


----------



## fryke (Jul 30, 2004)

10-16% off hardware might still be more than 99, so don't whine.


----------



## sebas (Jul 30, 2004)

That's nothing compared to the netherlands here
we get 6-8% discount
also 8% for the poweritems
and 6% for the others (emac, imac & ibook)
speaking of unfair


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 30, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> 10-16% off hardware might still be more than 99, so don't whine.


I can get much greater discount when I buy from a non-Apple Store, but that's not why Apple invented the ADC membership for students.


----------



## chevy (Jul 30, 2004)

That's the point: the ADC was created to help people develop on Mac.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 1, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> Safari 1.3 is not part of 10.3.5. Not in the beta builds at least, Safari is a separate package.


 I read on spymac that Safari 1.3 Beta is included in the 10.3.5 update.  Is this false?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 2, 2004)

I think so.


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2004)

Safari 1.3 is quite definitely _not_ part of 10.3.5 - at least so far, as this might change in future builds. Right now, updating to a build of 10.3.5 removes any prior installation of Safari 1.3 Beta. Safari 1.2.3, included with 10.3.5, crashes if 1.3 Beta was previously installed. Then you can either remove all your Safari prefs to get 1.2.3 to run again - or reinstall the 1.3 Beta (which I do).

I expect Safari 1.3 to ship later this year - there was no further beta release after the initial one, while I expect 10.3.5 to be wrapped up this week or the next. (I have no idea whether Steve Jobs' month off will have any influence on such a release, though...)


----------



## bbloke (Aug 2, 2004)

Ooooh, just thought of this...  Anyone know if 10.3.5 fixes the bug in Apple's DVD Player, which causes artifacts during playback?  I think it only affects certain graphics cards, such as the Radeon 9800, and other applications capable of playing DVDs, such as VLC, seem fine under 10.3.4.


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2004)

Can't test that hardware, but new ATi drivers are in the 10.3.5 builds. So it just _might_ be...


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 2, 2004)

Hmm...sorry i'm jsut really confused, i guess those guys at spymac were just talking out of their arse 

So Safari 1.3 beta is *only* part of the Tiger pre-relase (at the moment?).

(is this how you have had it installed?)


thanks


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2004)

Nope. Tiger has Safari 2.0. Safari 1.3 has no RSS support or anything like that - it's just an update, basically, with small changes in the interface and bigger ones in the code handling. Safari 1.3 Beta is a separate seed separate from both 10.3.5 and 10.4 seeds.


----------



## fryke (Aug 3, 2004)

Apple has seeded Mac OS X 10.3.5 7M30. Safari 1.3 still not included - and by now I don't expect it to be in the final version.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 3, 2004)

Interesting, so maybe 1.3 is for 10.3.6 (if there is even a 10.3.6)


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 3, 2004)

I think Fryke's implying pretty clearly that Safari will be a separate release which will be released via Software Update on its own.

On topic, Fryke, is the newer release more stable? Is it suitable for public release?


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2004)

I personally had problems with 7M28, i.e. two complete freezes (almost complete, the mouse would still move the cursor, but nothing else worked) but no kernel panics. There also was some weird error with Dreamweaver (reported to me on macnews.net.tc, I personally don't use Dreamweaver). The freezes are gone for me so far (knock on wood), but I don't know about that Dreamweaver issue. That bug was reported to Apple a few days ago, so it _could_ be it's fixed in 7M30 already.

Other than that, I don't see much that's still to fix. But Apple is still 'changing targets' with 10.3.5, it seems, as the 'areas of testing' from build to build are still changing. Strange enough, there's no list of bugs in the seed notes currently (both 7M28 and 7M30), but I don't expect Apple to release 10.3.5 to the public with this build or the next. We'll see, though...


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 5, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Strictly for fun, I'm putting my money on 10.3.6 as the final 10.3 release before 10.4.  Any takers?



That's where my money is...


----------



## Stridder44 (Aug 5, 2004)

Amen to that


----------



## fryke (Aug 6, 2004)

Mac OS X 10.3.5 7M32 has been seeded. Apple's putting finishing touches on 10.3.5 according to my sources. More here: http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2004/08/07#20040807_7m32


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 7, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the update Fryke.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 9, 2004)

10.3.5 is officially out.  Check SU.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 9, 2004)

Check SU.  It's out.



> The 10.3.5 Update delivers enhanced functionality and improved reliability for Mac OS X v10.3 "Panther" and is recommended for all users.
> 
> Key enhancements include:
> improved support for NTFS formatted volumes
> ...


----------



## Viro (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool. Downloading it now.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 9, 2004)

Woooohooo!!

A lot lighter than it was suppsoed to be though, i heard it was supposed to be around 40 megs.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 9, 2004)

For once in my life, I'm holding off on installing a point update, even on my non-mission critical machines.  I don't know why -- I jumped on iPhoto 4.0.2 the minute it came out, and was shocked to find that it was pulled -- I'd never been the victim of a thing like that, and for the first time I was (thankfully, since I usually jump on updates ASAP).

I don't think I can hold out much longer than tomorrow morning, though -- maybe even late evening tonight...   Still looking for Nokia 6610 support, and the "Updated FireWire and USB device compatibility" got me excited, but I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## bobw (Aug 9, 2004)

I just installed 10.3.5 on my Powerbook, everything is fine.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 9, 2004)

Couldn't resist.  Installed 10.3.5 *and* a security update (for that nasty PNG exploit) at 5:30 pm CST.

No problems at all -- and it seems as though my computer is 125% snappier!


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 9, 2004)

A user on the MacOSXHints.com forum said that on his G5, the update was around 23 megs, but on his powerbook, it was around 40 megs??!   

What does that mean?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 9, 2004)

Perhaps his PowerBook didn't have 10.3.*4* installed yet, so SU downloaded the combo updater.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 9, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Perhaps his PowerBook didn't have 10.3.*4* installed yet, so SU downloaded the combo updater.



Ah, that _would_ make sense.


----------



## wapstar (Aug 9, 2004)

How long after the SU release is the web release? 
I cant update at work via SU due to the firewall and have to wait for the Web edition to be released.


----------



## bobw (Aug 9, 2004)

Usually a day or two.


----------



## fryke (Aug 9, 2004)

Actually, I think it'll only be a few hours. Build number is 7M34? Nice. Means Apple has actually changed something from the last seeded build, then.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 9, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> A user on the MacOSXHints.com forum said that on his G5, the update was around 23 megs, but on his powerbook, it was around 40 megs??!
> 
> What does that mean?



I just figured it out.

I installed 10.3.5 on our client machines.  It was around 23 megs.

Then I took one of the servers down (non-critial server) and updated it via SU.  10.3.5 for Mac OS X Server was 42.5 megs.

Different sizes for client vs. server versions of OS X.


----------



## cigar (Aug 9, 2004)

It seems i have been lagging behind for a while....


----------



## DJ Dylan (Aug 9, 2004)

Installed, everything's running fine. Nice to see some graphics card updates.


----------



## wapstar (Aug 10, 2004)

Installed 10.3.5 on my iMac and it took 10 minutes to boot back up.
It got hung up once the desktop picture was displayed then sat there spinning for 10 minutes, before the dock appeared.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 10, 2004)

Doesn't really seem like much of an update.  A few bugfixes, but really not much else?


----------



## wapstar (Aug 10, 2004)

What are the Mail changes? is it just fixes or any new features/benefits/ changes etc.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 10, 2004)

If you have any anomalies installing, or you want to wait, then forgo the Software Update and install Apple's OS X 10.3.5 Combined Update. Also, remember to use Disk Utility and Repair Permissions. A little preventative maintenance will go a long way.


----------



## Viro (Aug 10, 2004)

Has the video driver updates sped up any games? Anyone know?


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 10, 2004)

After updating I checked out the supposed increased USB and Firewire compatibility.  I have a Belkin USB 2.0 PCI card in my PowerMac G4.  Since installing the card into my machine it cannot wake from deep sleep. This is a known issue with USB and Firewire PCI cards.

Anyhow, there is still no fix for this issue. 10.3.5 in my opinion is another update which from which I see no benefit.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 10, 2004)

No speed increase for me at all. Tryed a few games. Only thing i see is that generals has hung on me twice after installing 10.3.5 .
Others;
Halo
Warcraft
Ravensheild
Tigerwoods 2003
Quake 3.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 10, 2004)

Pippin said:
			
		

> No speed increase for me at all. Tryed a few games. Only thing i see is that generals has hung on me twice after installing 10.3.5 .
> Others;
> Halo
> Warcraft
> ...



Mine has hung numerous times. Once I got the window to hold down the power button and restart... and the other times just a blank screen.


----------



## chevy (Aug 10, 2004)

No problem here (at least yet).


----------



## ScottW (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh GREAT!? I fixed permissions and applied the COMBO update. BUrp! Crash! Bang! Boom! No booty now.

<ugh>

Darn. I hate this.


----------



## Decado (Aug 10, 2004)

installed it on my powerbook (se sign.) and a friends iBook 800 G3. no problems except that on the ibook the fan wouldnt shutup. stoped after a restart though so it was probably related to it getting warm from downloading or something. I dont have any of the latest games so i cant tell if there is a speed bump.


----------



## scruffy (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's something interesting - among the new files installed are:

./usr/sbin/megaraid
./usr/share/man/man8/megaraid.8

Check the megaraid manpage, and the command at least allows making not only level 0 and 1, but level 5 RAID sets - has OS X finally gotten useful RAID capabilities and no one's telling us, or is it just the RAID management command supports features that the kernel doesn't yet have?

Anyone out there with enough free disks to check into this?


----------



## Claruz (Aug 11, 2004)

I seem to be having problems with bluetooth. I can't send files to my 6600 with Bluetooth File Exchange anymore. Can anyone confirm that this might be an issue with 10.3.5? I can't think of any other reason for this to stop working. I tried restarting, re-pair-ing the phone and PB and still all I get is a message saying "The file transfer failed: unable to send data.". The same with any file.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 11, 2004)

Incidentally, I read that for 10.3.5, Software Update determines how much of the update a particular machine requires. Less for the iBooks, more for the Power Macs. Something like that.

Doug


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2004)

Claruz: I'm using the same phone, no problems here. I just transferred some stuff onto the phone and also synched it after that. Have you also installed iSync 1.5 already? I have, if that makes a difference (shouldn't, really)... Try to re-pair them? (Almost a pun, eh? Or is it one?)


----------



## scruffy (Aug 11, 2004)

For anyone interested - the megaraid stuff seems to add support for MegaRAID controllers - SATA raid controllers on a PCI card.  Cool and all, still not quite as exciting as it might have been...


----------



## spliffua (Aug 11, 2004)

For anyone that uses Missing Sync from MarkSpace the new update kills the ability to mount the Memory Stick of a Clie on the desktop.  The people from Markspace are currently looking into a fix.  I tried to mount the Memory Stick and my computer froze and gave the "You need to restart your computer" screen.  My Clie still syncs just fine but the mounting does not work.  Some other users have posted on Cliesource.com that they did not encounter these problems, so it could just be a case by case situation.  And, yes I did run repair disk permissions after I installed the update.


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2004)

That screen's called a 'Kernel Panic'.


----------



## Claruz (Aug 12, 2004)

Nah, no change with the new iSync. Funny thing is that as a desperate attempt I tried browsing the phone (I know the 6600 isn't compatible with it). It opens the browse window and says it has loaded the contents but the window is empty. I then pressed the send button in that window, this let me choose a file to send and it worked! Just doesn't make ANY sense. I can't send in the normal way, but I can in this (unsupported) way. I got my file sent anyway...


----------



## fryke (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmm... The empty browse window is 'normal' for the 6600... Haven't ever tried sending a file that way, though... The re-pairing would still be worth a try, I guess...


----------



## Claruz (Aug 12, 2004)

As I said in the original post, re-pair-ing it was one of the first things I tried. Normally just turning bluetooth off and on again will solve any problems with bluetooth. Otherwise a restart will do it. But this one survives it all! I have also tried turning bluetooth off and on again on the phone. File beaming works fine from the phone to the computer too. It's a strange one. But it really doesn't matter since I can send files anyway


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm curious to know from those of you who have had the Tiger Preview for a while. Is it pretty stable so far? Is it stable using Final Cut HD, Motion, DVD SP3, Photoshop, Illustrator, etc?

I know I've heard before not to install in in a work environment but my excitement for Tiger drives me to want to install it! Can you share your stories and experiences with me?


----------



## ylon (Sep 2, 2004)

You know, I'm curious too.  I got my developer DVDs (standard and server) a while back when everyone other ADC member got them, installed it, poked around a very brief moment and decided that it didn't feel quite up to giving it a good work out yet.

I've been holding my breath for a couple of weeks now expecting a new release to show up on my downloads at ADC any day (especially with the expo Tuesday...) but no luck!  So now I'm itching to play with Tiger again, but hate to start playing and installing if I'm going to get another set of DVDs in the mail or simply get a download any day now.

Any thoughts?  I've heard people mention of problems with Dreamweaver.  I really want to start hammering on Tiger and start submitting bug reports, buuuut...

Also, are there any exclusive ADC member forums around?  It would be nice if there were a place for open discussion to occur but I've not found anything nor has Apple ever mentioned such from what I've seen.


----------

